# 20g hex



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I've been lurking this awesome forum for a while but never posted any of my vivs. Sadly I didn't built this for frogs, but maybe you'll convince me to get some 

Before planting









After


















Plants I used:
Purple: Tillandsia bulbosa
Pink: Peperomia prostata
Yellow: Peperomia puteolata
Blue: Ficus pumilia
Red: Selaginella kraussiana 'aurea'
Green: Pteris cretica albolineata
Not tag'd: Helxine soleirolii, Riccia fluitans, Peperomia rubella,
Ficus sp. Panama, Marchantia polymorpha & other random mosses.

Peperomia prostata & puteolata:









The background is GS covered with dry coco-fiber. I did a black silicone base to hide the GS and on top it's brown silicone. 
The coco-fiber patches been painted with a moss mix that I made with buttermilk. I find beer not enough thick and too drippy when painting.
There's an internal air circulation fan and I'm planning to build a modern hood with LED soon. 

Julien


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Very nicely done. Dying for some moss or something on the background IMO. Very tidy and uncluttered looking. I LIKE !!!

Are you done planting ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like the background! well done!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice background work... What was the method behind it?


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

morphman said:


> Very nicely done. Dying for some moss or something on the background IMO. Very tidy and uncluttered looking. I LIKE !!!
> 
> Are you done planting ?


Almost, I will add 1 or 2 Tillandsia and maybe a brom. Moss is going to grow quick on the background with the mix I made. I think it'll look at it's best in a year. Thanks for the comment!



[email protected] said:


> I really like the background! well done!


Thanks!



eos said:


> Very nice background work... What was the method behind it?


Nothing particular, like I said above I used a black silicone base, lay down some GS to glue my wood pieces. I craved the foam, then I painted the brown silicone and applied some dry coco fiber. I used the leftover pieces of wood I had. I didn't have anything I mind when I started this project except the center cork tube. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I really like the tank as a whole, it just looks really nice! Can't wait to see once the moss takes hold.

Mark


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking vivarium. Looking forward to seeing it all grown-in in a few months.

I used to be a reefer and don't like hex fish tanks very much, but must say that I like them as vivariums.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job on the hex. Like how you decided to branch out from the typical stump design. I do like how the cork comes out of the background. Only if it came out farther, then it would look better. If it came out a lil bit farther then you would had your self a place to more broms. Overall, great job. Im looking into making a hex tank myself.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

varanoid said:


> Great looking vivarium. Looking forward to seeing it all grown-in in a few months.
> 
> I used to be a reefer and don't like hex fish tanks very much, but must say that I like them as vivariums.


Thanks for the kind words!




ConFuCiuZ said:


> Great job on the hex. Like how you decided to branch out from the typical stump design. I do like how the cork comes out of the background. Only if it came out farther, then it would look better. If it came out a lil bit farther then you would had your self a place to more broms. Overall, great job. Im looking into making a hex tank myself.


The center piece would have to be far out to have enough space for broms. There's only an inch between the cork round and the background. A hex is very cool looking but the lid and false bottom are tricky to do/fit. Thanks for your comment, I appreciate!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you did it right. If the cork was further out, it may shade the lower levels from light too much, particularly if you are planning on mounting broms there.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

The background and the plants are gorgeous, you did a very good work ! This is one of the prettiest tanks I have ever seen ! Seriously !
Can't wait to see it in a few months, keep us updated please.
As I live over-seas, in france, I don't have GS. I'm thinking of making a tropical setup with my 30x30x45 cm (12x12x18 inches I think). And I would have a few questions for you, if you don't mind:
Do you think the background should be on the three sides (I'm scared of it being "to much" if you see what I mean) or just on the back side ? 
If I do it on just the back, I'll use a xaxim panel and with black silicone, glue cork/lianas/mangrove wood to it. 
But if I do it one the three sides, the xaxim will take too much room (2cm of thikness by piece !), so I'll use bkack silicone + xaxim powder + moss mix (from epiweb). What do you think au out this method ?
Or should I use the second method just for the back panel and leave the other sides "naked" ?

Hope you see what I mean, 
Cheers,
Snake


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I checked the dimensions (it was sitting in the basement for over two years...) and it's actually a 12x12x12 inches (30x30x30cm)


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

some lucky frogs will really complete the viv. beautiful.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

snake54320 said:


> The background and the plants are gorgeous, you did a very good work ! This is one of the prettiest tanks I have ever seen ! Seriously !
> Can't wait to see it in a few months, keep us updated please.
> As I live over-seas, in france, I don't have GS. I'm thinking of making a tropical setup with my 30x30x45 cm (12x12x18 inches I think). And I would have a few questions for you, if you don't mind:
> Do you think the background should be on the three sides (I'm scared of it being "to much" if you see what I mean) or just on the back side ?
> ...


I think it depends where you put your tank. If it's going to be a display in a bookcase and you don't really see all-around the tank, I'd go for a 3 sides background. 
If the tank will be on a table or stand, 2 sides is great because you can see better. I wanted something simple and fun to look unlike my first project where you don't see much except on the front.

For the background method, I'd go with something you're familiar/have done before. I've never tried glue/silicone only yet but I think for the xaxim panel silicone is fine. If the panels are too thick, you can bevel them or cut it shorter and make a 'ramp' with silicone and dry peat-moss/coco-fiber.
For the glue I'd find something sturdy enough to hold a piece of wood. I'm no expert about this so the search function is a good bet.

Thanks for the comment, j'apprécie beaucoup!



frogigi said:


> some lucky frogs will really complete the viv. beautiful.


No frogs, I'll put my female Poecilotheria ornata when she molts. I may get frogs in the future but it's too much maintenance with the fruit flies and everything.

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice!! i m keeping tarantulas too. well most viv builder r ex-reefers, u n i r from e 8legged viv builder. but kinda sad tat ur ornamental gonna spin webs over e beautiful creation.

kb


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for the answer ! Like the French touch !
Sorry but I didn't really understand the "bevel" and "cut ramp" thing....
It will be on my desk, just to have a little green to look at between reviewing tests. 
And it will be my first tropical try out ! 
It's rectangular so I think it would look bizar to have 2 sides out of 3 "decorated" ??
Aren't you scared that the "pteris cretica albolineata" grows too much ? 

Thanks again,
Snake


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

snake54320 said:


> Thank you for the answer ! Like the French touch !
> Sorry but I didn't really understand the "bevel" and "cut ramp" thing....
> It will be on my desk, just to have a little green to look at between reviewing tests.
> And it will be my first tropical try out !
> ...












Cut your tree fern panel shorter and using peat moss & silicone, you make a small ramp to have a smooth transition from the glass to the panel.

Aren't you scared that the "pteris cretica albolineata" grows too much ? 
Not really, I don't know much about this plant be it has a good space to grow.

Btw I'm from Quebec so my french is good. If you want better explanation, send me a PM.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the picture, totally understand now !
I think I'll go for just the back side and ad artificiall lianas. 
How big is the "pteris" right now ? Do you think I could put one in my tank ? It's exactly what I'm loking for.

Snake


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

About 4-5 inches in diameter by 3-4 inches tall. I had somebody on another forum was telling me it's hard to find tropical plants in France. Is it true?
In Canada, we don't have as much variety as USA and it's sucks .


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tarantulas creep me out. But I feel it would be pretty seet with the dimensions of this tank.
I hate the skinny aquarium most people use... it's like living in a hallway.
Very nice background and planting! A few plants goes a long way.


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

asid61 said:


> Tarantulas creep me out.


tarantulas r beautiful creatures tat defy e law of physics. read up bro u will be amazed.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

asid61 said:


> Tarantulas creep me out. But I feel it would be pretty seet with the dimensions of this tank.
> I hate the skinny aquarium most people use... it's like living in a hallway.
> Very nice background and planting! A few plants goes a long way.


I was creep'd out too at first, but you get use to it and they are amazing pets. 



asid61 said:


> A few plants goes a long way.


Yeah that's right and a lot of people don't know about this. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> About 4-5 inches in diameter by 3-4 inches tall. I had somebody on another forum was telling me it's hard to find tropical plants in France. Is it true?
> In Canada, we don't have as much variety as USA and it's sucks .


Thanks for the dimensions of the plants !
In France, you can find a few on the net. But usually people by from german or deutsch Internet stores. The packaging is well fine and the plants are very heallthy. There is "ben's jungle" and "bromelien westermann" wich are apparently excellent.

Snake


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Tillandsia added:









Different view:









Close up:









I'm waiting on my spider to molt then she'll be good to move in.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the tank. I think you might want to spend a little on getting some mag leaves for leaf litter. Makes a big difference.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey punctata,
In which way magnolia leaves are better? I'm thinking about getting frogs in a near future and I like to learn. Perhaps those oak leaves are decoration only, they have no purpose for a spider.
Thanks


----------

